# best subs to use with?



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi all
, 
I've just bought the roger sound labs cg24 5.2 speaker package with a denon 6200w with 2 additional cg4 and 2 speedwoofer 10 subs with 4 svs prime elevation speakers for atmos heights using blue jeans cables and will be using a oppo 203 player

my question is if I was to change the 2 speedwoofer 10 subs for 2 other subs what would you use to greatly improve the performance

my list is

svs pc2000
svs pb2000
svs sp13 ultra
psa v1500
hsu vtf 15 mk2
jtr captivator 1400
rythmic v15hp

thanks


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

Quite a price range you have listed. What is your budget? Do you want 2 subs immediately, or are you willing to get one very good one now and see how it goes and possibly spring for another later?


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

I want two subs money does not matter from the list thanks


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

How big is the room? Open to others etc.? Sorry if this as posted before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

18x12x20 thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With subs the bigger the better is usually the case. If you looking for really good flat response SVS is very good so the SB13u would be my choice. if your looking for the most displacement than the Rythmic v15hp or the psa v1500 would be better but they might need a little more tuning to get a decent flat in room resoponse


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My personal starting point would be the rhythmik (x2), but the captivator is very well received also. If money is really no object I'd probably test drive two new svs pb16's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

